# 1966 GTO hood adjustment



## Larry Cosden (Jul 20, 2019)

Rear of hood sits about 1/4 inch over fenders and front of hood is about 1/2 inch over the front header panel. Tried to adjust, and is not working. A mechanic friend of mine suggested buying new hood hinges which I did. Is there some advice to adjust the old hinges or is the answer to change them. Anyone have any luck with new hinges and what would be the correct color to paint them. Thanks, Larry


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Larry, try loosening the hood to hinges bolts slightly and with a helper advance the hood on the hinges toward the front,.............re-snug and retry..

in other words,......just slide the hood forward on the hinge...it does not look like it should go forward but try it gently.

Paint color I don"t know, I just use the new hinges as they come with some grey powdercoat it looks like, same color as the spring.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I may be thinking of another car, but doesn't the latch pin screw in/out? It may be extended too much not allowing for a tight/snug closing of the hood. I am thinking I had a car I had to screw it in a little to get my hood to sit flush up front. 

Bump stops? Again, not sure, but don't some cars have the rubber bumpers in either the fender edge or frontal area that the hood closes on to? Maybe not correct for the car if you have them.


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

As far as the rear. Loosen the bolts that secure the hinge to the fender. Then have a helper push up on the hood as far as he can then tighten bolts before he lets go


----------



## Larry Cosden (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks for the help. I'll try it


----------

